# new to fly fishing



## T.Walker.SHSU (Aug 1, 2013)

I just recently learned how to cast and use a fly rod. went out to a stock tank and was instantly hooked... looking into investing into a rod and reel and equipment. any help from some fellow anglers would be greatly appreciated..... my goal is to catch red fish and trout in the POC and Rockport area.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Real bad timing son, the texas fly fishers just fininshed our auction for 2014. We had brand new to slightly used 8 wt fly rods with reels lines and leaders go for less than the cost of a reel by itself. We auctioned off approximately 2000 flies at an average cost of $1 -2.00 each or less. I had been promoting this event for over a month now. Our attendance was not spectacular but our net was an all time high. Thank you for those of you who showed up big.

I know one thing there are some happy trip winners!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

T.Walker.SHSU said:


> ... looking into investing into a rod and reel and equipment. any help from some fellow anglers would be greatly appreciated..... my goal is to catch red fish and trout in the POC and Rockport area.


I have fly fished for years with a 30 year old rig and just upgraded with 2Cool advice.

I just bought a Lamson Velocity 3.5 reel and a TFO 8wt 9' Lefty Kreh from the Steep and Cheap sale mentioned below with a link.

I also purchased a Lamson Velocity 3.0 from Sierra Outfitters to go on a TFO BVK 8wt from Bass Pro.

I am using the Orvis Clearwater 8wt WF line that is a bit heavier thus easier for beginners.

*This is a recent thread that helped me. On page 3 are some links to sales on rods and reels- that is how I found out about sales above. *

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=867057

This is the post on page 3 mentioned:

You can pick up TFOs at FTU or Bass Pro. As for the reel I'd pick it up from here

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-ca...er/LMS0010-NIC

That's a great deal on that reel, but it won't last long. I believe Sierra Trading post also has them for cheap right now too but maybe not in the right size.

Steepandcheap also has an 8wt TFO rod

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-ca...TFO0015-S8WEIA

I don't know anything about that rod but it's only $75.99 - note it is a TFO Lefty Kreh 8wt 9' rod.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have found several really nice rods and reels shopping on EBay. You'll want to do your homework to find the good stuff. Also, several fly shops have "trade up" sales of gear they've taken in. Be a little patient and you'll find what you want.

Once you get geared up, get with some experienced salt water anglers to show you the ropes. I had guys like Golden to show me what was going on. If you'd like, come check out Texas FlyFishers. Many of us fish salt and welcome newbies.

Michael Quigley
Texas FlyFishers Saltwater Chairman

www.texasflyfishers.org


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

I have two Lamson Guru's for sale. I am about to post in the classified section. I have a Lamson Guru 3 (7,8 wt) limited black edition that has never been used with 160yrds of 20lb backing. The second is a 3.5 (8,9 wt) that has been used about 5 times. The 3.5 has small scratch that you can hardly see. Selling both for $425. I will sell separately.


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

I would give extremecoastal a call that is a good deal on a great reel..

Backbayrods.com


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a lot of new reels in my collection, hatch,abel, etc, in the box.. if interested ,, pm me.,


----------



## junkyfly (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of great fly shops here in Texas that can help you out. One thing to keep in mind is you do not want to skimp on a good reel for Salt water flyfishing. The salt water will corrode cheap reels and if a fish takes you into the backing you will want a good drag. Lots of cheap overseas reels on ebay to avoid. IMO best rod for the money is Temple fork. Sage, G loomis, Scott and Orvis are great if you want to spend the money. Reels would be Tibor, Nautilus, Lampson, Ross and Galvan. Basically any American made that is salt water safe.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I got the Reddington setup from Bass Pro a couple of years ago on the advice of a sales rep at a BPS in Louisianna. Rod, reel, line, and hard case $140. It has been really good, so far. He swore on it, he told me he had been fly fishing for over 70 years, and would love to sell me a $400 rod, plus a reel. But, advised me on this one. Give it a look! I've been pleased. A friend that has been doing it fresh water for over 30 years liked the balance of the rod, and the casting the reel gave. Saves you a LOT of $$ to put towards other supplies!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

junkyfly said:


> Lots of great fly shops here in Texas that can help you out. One thing to keep in mind is you do not want to skimp on a good reel for Salt water flyfishing. The salt water will corrode cheap reels and if a fish takes you into the backing you will want a good drag. Lots of cheap overseas reels on ebay to avoid. IMO best rod for the money is Temple fork. Sage, G loomis, Scott and Orvis are great if you want to spend the money. Reels would be Tibor, Nautilus, Lampson, Ross and Galvan. Basically any American made that is salt water safe.


:texasflag

I like to know how is the ALL STAR AUSTIN fly rod because i have one new ALL STAR AUSTIN 9' W 12,3 piece rod and i must sale because with my health i can do fly fishing.
This fly rod was made here in Houston before SHAKESPEARE bought the ALL STAR COMPANY and destroy all the ALL STAR rods ,because now are made in China.


----------

